# 2015 GRAND Prize Winner



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Another big thanks to Yung and Amy for getting this over-the-top Grand Prize put together for us.

Here's a link to see pictures of some of the prizes: 

Here are the amazing prizes:http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-...introducing-sm-rescue-raffle-grand-prize.html

-Earthrated: Poop bag package
-The Piddle Place: Base unit and cover 
-Earthbath: Green tea line of products, including shampoo, in between bath spritz, ear wipes, facial wipes, travel wipes (28ct) and (100ct):
-Solvit: HomeAway travel bag and safety harness
-Worldwise/Kathy Ireland: Tonal metal dog bowl,crinkle bunny dog toy, durable fox dog toy, hideaway pillow dog bed
-Worldwise/Petlinks: Flitter Fly, Roaming Runners, Wild Thing, 
Therapeutic Memory Foam Cat Bed
-Look Who's Happy: 1 pouch of pumpkin crusted chicken Tempt’n Tenders treats 
-The Company of Animals: 1 GREEN Mimi Feeder 
-The Green Pet Shop: 1 set of bamboo bowls 
-Andis: 1 soft tooth Slicker Brush, 1 flea comb, 1 large pin brush
-Loving Pets: Small Bella bowls, small Robusto bowls, small Bella mat, 
Puffsters air puffed dog treats
-Paragon Pet Products: Small size of WHIMZEES Dental Chews Toothbrushes and Small size of WHIMZEES Hedgehogs
-Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company: Food assortment of new hand-packed super premium dog foods 
-Worldwise/OPG: goDog toy assortment 
-Healthy Pet: Puppy Go Potty (natural indoor dog litter)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And the winner is...:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Grand Prize Winner*

And now, our* Grand Prize* goes to...

Ticket *#5013*

Barb and the Boys

Congratulations:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm with Sue, I kept re reading thinking the winner was buried in there. . Kim no bathroom breaks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's awesome Congratulations Barb! :chili::chili::chili: I thought it ended with the special prizes...I forgot about that one!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> And now, our* Grand Prize* goes to...
> 
> Ticket *#5013*
> 
> ...


WooHoo...congratulations:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Oh Barb -- I'm so happy for you. :chili::chili:So well deserved. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats Barb on the big prize!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer:. So happy for you Barb:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I'm with Sue, I kept re reading thinking the winner was buried in there. . Kim no bathroom breaks.


Hey, I was starting to get hungry for dinner, so I was multitasking--cooking and posting! (LOL)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Barb & the Boys!!! No worries Kim, I had to stop for a dinner break too  We'll allow you a dinner break after all the hard work you've done


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Barb!

Thanks to Yung and Amy for supporting this fabulous - and fun - event!

And once again, thanks to Kim and everyone who donated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Barb & the boys! It could not have gone to a nicer person! I am so happy for you!:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads Barb.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Congratulations Barb & the Boys!!! No worries Kim, I had to stop for a dinner break too  We'll allow you a dinner break after all the hard work you've done


Thank you Lydia...I actually put the Raffle first. I cooked and posted, then ate. I did feed little Tyler too, but as usual he didn't eat right away, so I could have waited. We can look at it as a good way to keep people in suspense for a little bit:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Songratulations Barb! Great auction Kim!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

lol I thought I needed to be able to read hieroglyphics  *Congratulations to Barb and the boys. *Maybe next year I can learn and participate in this too. Lots on our plate rightnow for patches and I but we'll get there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Congratulations, Barb!:cheer:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you!!! I am shaking just trying to write! Thank you for the wonderful surprise!!

I have my sweet rescue Penelope from AMAR, so any of the prizes we don't need (she is very spoiled) we will donate to AMAR .

Thank you Kim, Yung and all who donated!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Barb and the boys said:


> Thank you!!! I am shaking just trying to write! Thank you for the wonderful surprise!!
> 
> I have my sweet rescue Penelope from AMAR, so any of the prizes we don't need (she is very spoiled) we will donate to AMAR .
> 
> Thank you Kim, Yung and all who donated!!


Oh Barb. I don't think I realized that about Penelope (or more likely remembered that or much else these days :w00t. Isn't it amazing how something like this rescue raffle just keeps on giving. That's fantastic. So happy for you!:chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Barb!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!! Yah for Barbara!!!!!! I smiled ear to ear when I read it was you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Barb,

That is so generous of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome Barb:chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay! Congrats, Barb! :chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! And what a lot of generosity there has been in this raffle! :wub:


----------

